# The Confessional Presbyterian journal has been accepted for indexing by ATLA



## NaphtaliPress (May 19, 2009)

_The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal has been accepted for indexing in the American Theological Library Association Religion database (ATLA).


The 2009 issue is expect to go to press in the Fall and we anticpate a fine collection of material that should be of great interest to the Reformed community. You may subscribe to receive the issue when it comes out at the online store. Back issues are available as well. 



This and other news about the CPJ is available at our news link.
The Confessional Presbyterian


----------



## DMcFadden (May 19, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## jandrusk (May 19, 2009)

Excellent, I"m looking forward to it.


----------



## Prufrock (May 19, 2009)

Great news, Chris!


----------



## Scott1 (May 19, 2009)

Congratulations.

Thanks for all the hard work you, Chris, and others have put in to make this a quality reformed publication!


----------



## Josiah (May 19, 2009)

Congratulations Chris, I saw that on the HB this morning. I need to get a subscription one of these days


----------

